
Hackers Breach Medicare/Medicaid Services Portal, Get Data on 75,000 - rodneyrdx
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-10-19/hackers-breach-healthcare-gov-system-get-data-on-75-000
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18260628](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18260628).

